# Why are humans so fascinated with poop?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've often wondered. I mean, all these many years we've had and all the changes we've been through and all the spectacular achievements we've accomplished and we still just can't stop thinking and talking about poop.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The poop chart


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Poop is an indicator of health. Our natural fixation is to monitor and assess.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Poop is funny to me. Me and a friend of mine from my hometown text each other pics of our poop sometimes. Commenting on how messy and greasy it looks and what we ate to make it that way. It's funny..I don't really know why lol.

Maybe we're just immature idk


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I find people funny.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Because it comes out of us, but we didn't put it in there.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Asking the big questions, I see. Don't stop dreaming.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably because most people are full of ****.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

It can be a great indicator of health.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheAzn said:


> It can be a great indicator of health.


 I think you read it kind of wrong. I'm pretty sure the average person isn't really into studying other people's poop. I meant that people are just fixated on talking about poop and making references to poop.

I mean, how brilliant was the person who decided "Holy ****!" was the ultimate thing to say when you really need to express how awesome or crazy something is?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought it was Germans who are fascinated with poo?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Fun fact, but now that I've started eating healthier, my feces runs through me like water.

If anyone has a hard time getting your goods out of the hole, you're not eating enough fiber. Eat a few apples a day, and I promise, all that bacteria and garbage will flush out of your system like sewage runoff!! 

You shouldn't even be pushing, if you REALLY had a healthy diet, that s*** will just pour out...


:flush

Oh god, just had a flashback to 2girls1cup.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

moroff said:


> I thought it was Germans who are fascinated with poo?


If I remember correctly, there was an evil doctor who sewed three foreigners mouth to behind and made them act like a dog...

Wait..Human Centipede not based on true story.:lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

calichick said:


> Fun fact, but now that I've started eating healthier, my feces runs through me like water.
> 
> If anyone has a hard time getting your goods out of the hole, you're not eating enough fiber. Eat a few apples a day, and I promise, all that bacteria and garbage will flush out of your system like sewage runoff!!
> 
> ...


I actually posted a pic of 2girls1cup but the mods must of took it off. I agree, and you know when you have enough fiber in your diet because the poop tends to float to the top.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I actually posted a pic of 2girls1cup


lol, you must be new here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am unbelievably pleased to have had Calichick post in my thread about poop.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

I read an angry short essay once about how poo is the most creative endeavor that humans don't have to strive for. Natural creation. The writer was upset about the canvass we have, bathrooms that are too industrial and sterile to allow pride in our achievement. 

It's funny because you can't have humans without poop. It holds us to the earth. You can be in space but your body still wants to give something back. Aw, kinda sweet


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Think of all the chemical energy stored inside a stool .. that's wasted by living creatures . 

If we could one day swallow a capsule with nano-bots .. which could metabolize these waste products into usable energy .. it would be far more efficient to run a human society .. and you'd have to eat a lot less .. and probably never go to the toilet again 

After all .. if bacteria and insects eat poop .. then there's definitely still energy stored inside it . It's just of no use to our bodies , because it doesn't know how to digest it .


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Think of all the chemical energy stored inside a stool .. that's wasted by living creatures .
> 
> If we could one day swallow a capsule with nano-bots .. which could metabolize these waste products into usable energy .. it would be far more efficient to run a human society .. and you'd have to eat a lot less .. and probably never go to the toilet again
> 
> After all .. if bacteria and insects eat poop .. then there's definitely still energy stored inside it . It's just of no use to our bodies , because it doesn't know how to digest it .


of course there is energy in it, cause it can be used as a fertilizer...for crops..


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Will you stop Dave..?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

estse said:


> Will you stop Dave..?


yes he would love this thread....:teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just don't know, it's disgusting. Nothing grosses me out more than crap. I don't even look at my own when I flush. Sick. Wish others, esp. guys, didn't find it funny! (A-hem, Matt Stone, Trey Parker.) It's GROSS!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I just don't know, it's disgusting. Nothing grosses me out more than crap. I don't even look at my own when I flush. Sick. Wish others, esp. guys, didn't find it funny! (A-hem, Matt Stone, Trey Parker.) It's GROSS!


You better not play the new South Park game then, it's covered in crap related content.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> You better not play the new South Park game then, it's covered in crap related content.


I've already started lol. It's hilarious and fun but yeah, I'm tired of having to fart and sh** in order to get onto the next task! :no


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

scarlett pooped on me like 4 times yesterday and i cried


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> scarlett pooped on me like 4 times yesterday and i cried


was scarlett and her roommate there and did they make it into a porno


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> was scarlett and her roommate there and did they make it into a porno


only during three of the four poops


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> only during three of the four poops


and you made the last poop into poop loops right


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> and you made the last poop into poop loops right


booty pebbles


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, other animals are fascinated by poop too. Dog and cats certainly are. Cats really love digging up their litter boxes and cover it up thoroughly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread poopist?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread poopist?












O U


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

There's nothing quite like the feeling after a good poo. Satisfaction


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Well, other animals are fascinated by poop too. Dog and cats certainly are. Cats really love digging up their litter boxes and cover it up thoroughly.


 I know. I just find it funny that us humans think so highly of ourselves (think we're so evolved and above all that animal stuff) and yet our lives practically revolve around poop.

At a given time, the most dignified people can be found in the most undignified pose on top of a porcelain pot grunting and making poop faces.

We need an artist who paints people pooping with thoughtful looks on their faces.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It feels good to poop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Roberto said:


> It feels good to poop.


* Sometimes


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Roberto said:


> It feels good to poop.


Not after eating a bunch of jalapenos. You get to feel the burn a second time....


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Told a friend about a toilet experience I had the other day. I've not taken a long one in a couple days, and the resulting endeavor was something I could best describe as "a spewing kraken". 

Poop is funny because it's disgusting AND a universal experience we can all relate to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not, it's only you.


----------

